# Variac electrónico ... un mito?



## CAZADOR (Jul 8, 2006)

Hola amigos tengo otra pregunta para uds. , quiero fabricarme un variac y no tengo mucha la idea de como hacerlo , a ver si alguien me puede pasar algún esquema o información que se regule de 0----a----220 V y estaba pensando en poner un puente de diodos de potencia para poder usar tension continua , se los agradezco mucho amigos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 9, 2006)

Un Variac es un transformador variable. Usualmente es un autotransformador en forma de dona con un un extremo del bobinado expuesto y un cursor de carbon que lo recorre para cambiar la espira del secundario.... 

Si lo que quieres es hacer el transformador creo que solo en una casa de transformadores te pueden ayudar...  pero si quieres diseñar el sistema electronica para un variac con motor lo unico que tienes que hacer es tomar una muestra de la señal de salida con un convertidor RMS a DC y de alli a un convertidor AD, despues comparas la señal digital contra un valor preseleccionado en la memoria de un microcontrolador, de alli el micro decide si debe aumentar o disminuir el voltaje de salida... 

Solo que hay ciertos detalles... como el transformador se mueve mecanicamente tiene un retraso notable  para subir y bajar (algunos tardan 10 segundos o mas en ir de extremo a extremo)... asi que si hubo una espiga de corriente por que alguien apago o encendio un equipo el micro va a tratar de subir y bajar el voltaje casi de inmediato y el motor se va a quemar por andar poniendolo a girar en ambos sentidos... asi que en el programa debes incluir rutinas de retardo que decidan si el voltaje cambia mas de cierto nivel y de cierto tiempo entonces eleven o disminuyan el voltaje para compensar...


----------



## CAZADOR (Jul 10, 2006)

Bueno amigo gracias, pero no me entendiste bien


----------



## fdesergio (Jul 11, 2006)

Saludos, aca hay dos, que si bien no los he montado parece muy bueno, si lo haces comenta como funciona, chauuuuuuuuu


http://web.tiscali.it/i2viu/electronic/variac.htm


----------



## CAZADOR (Jul 11, 2006)

Bueno amigo se los agradezco por la ayuda, cualquier duda consúltenme que yo tengo toda clase de información que les puedo ayudar 

Mensaje : no hagas los trabajos apurados, toma tu tiempo y te saldrá bien.


----------



## drdendrita (Ago 21, 2007)

Hola,  quiza sea una cosa ilógica, pero quiero saber si existe la posibilidad de armar un VARIAC electronico, que varie el voltaje pero mantenga la potencia o intensidad de corriente constante, ya que los dimmer a medida que reducen el voltaje tambien reducen la corriente; en cambio en los VARIAC, a cualquier voltaje siempre le podes sacar la maxima corriente que aguante el conductor con el que esta hecho. (un variac de 0 a 240V p.ej. puedo obtener 220V 10Amper, y en otra posicion 50V 10A). Si alguien tiene algun invento de estos por ahi y puede subir un diagrama se lo agradecere.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 21, 2007)

Me parece que estas mezclando los tantos, el variac es capaz de ENTREGAR a cualquier tension +o- la misma corriente, pero la CARGA ante una menor tension ABSORBE menos corriente.
Esto es claro para una resistencia y en un motor es lo mismo, existen motores muy grandes que para arrancarlos sin quemar la instalacion se recurre sistemas de reduccion de voltaje (Consecuentemente < amperaje), por ejem. estrella-triangulo, transformador-estatorico, resistencia-estatorica, incluso existen arrancadores con variac trifasicos (Arranque a tension reducida). 

Creo que esto era lo que comentabas, de no ser asi agamos de cuenta que yo no escribi nada


En tu mismo ejemplo 220 VCA * 10 A = 2200 W, pero 50 VCA * 10 A =500 W (Esto es lo correcto para el Variac), no mantiene la potencia pero si la corriente.
La corriente max. esta dada por el nucleo magnetico y el calibre del alambre del bobinado como tu dices.

Respecto a generar alterna electronicamente variando la amplitud, Si es posible, complicado pero posible.

Saludos


----------



## drdendrita (Ago 21, 2007)

hola, si es como decis, pero no hablamos de la misma carga. yo quiero el variac para varias cargas diferentes que funcionan a voltajes diferentes pero consumen bastante todas ellas, por eso no me sirve un dimmer. Te agradesco la respuesta, de todos modos acabo de encontrar la solucion en un dispositivo llamado EVARIAC, que como decis es un poco complicado -seguramente estabas hablando del mismo dispositivo-, pero solucionaron eso con un PIC programable. Ahora solo me resta modificarlo para que soporte un consumo de 15 amper, si ves el circuito y me podes ayudar a modificarlo te estare muy agradecido.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 21, 2007)

Como dijo Confusio: Eso es otra cosa ! (La sabia lunga el chinito)

Te comento que con EVARIAC estas a punto de complicarte la vida, considerate avisado !

Saludos


----------



## Roggeri (May 21, 2008)

Yo soy el creador del EVARIAC y lamento haber leido esta información tan tarde. E leido lo escrito con detenimiento y creo que lo mejor es invitarlos a que me escriban a xxxxxx pidiendo información sobre el Super EVARIAC. Les prometo 110 paginas sobre el tema que van a aclarar todas las dudas del caso y le van a enseñar a reparar por el metodo del precaldeo de filamento,  recuperar tubos agotados, a probar etapas de deflexión horizontal, fuentes pulsadas, a armar el SuperEvariac y a probarlo. Y al que lo desee lo invitmos a presenciar una clase gratuita en Cap. Fed. 
Ing. Alberto H. Picerno


----------



## Eduardo (May 21, 2008)

Porque en lugar de hacer anuncios amarillos no pones la información directamente en el foro y que pregunte y opine el que quiera?


----------



## digitalis (May 21, 2008)

Pues la verdad que sí Eduardo, estoy de acuerdo contigo.

Otra cosa que podría hacer es colgar las 110 páginas aquí, que para eso los administradores nos dejan hueco y haría un gran favor a la comunidad.


----------



## Nilfred (May 21, 2008)

No se exalten, el firmante es un groso y no creo que tenga ganas de volver a colgar 110 páginas aquí si ya las tiene colgadas en otros lares:
Escuelas Picerno
Blog de Picerno en YoReparo
Autor de libros: Proyectos con PIC 2, Proyectos con PIC 1, Reparando reproductores de discos compactos
Y un largo etc., etc.


----------



## Eduardo (May 21, 2008)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> No se exalten, el firmante es un groso y no creo que tenga ganas de volver a colgar 110 páginas aquí si ya las tiene colgadas en otros lares...


Con los links es mas que suficiente.

Cosa que me molesta es la publicidad encubierta, es una forma suave de engaño, pero engaño al fin.
No me deja otra cosa mas que una imagen negativa de su autor y una mezcla de desconfianza y rechazo hacia el producto.


----------



## digitalis (May 22, 2008)

Amén.

Di que sí, no a los google ads


----------



## HALing (Feb 27, 2012)

Variac electrónico 0-220Vca 30A (6kVA)
Estimados, estoy avocado a un proyecto para construir un Variac electrónico de buena corriente.
Debido a que será utilizado para ensayos de protecciones necesito que la onda sea senoidal pura modulada en amplitud, esto no puedo lograr con SCR o Triac.
La idea es colocar en serie entre los 220Vca y la carga a controlar, un puente rectificador. Ya, en continua, colgar una carga (regulable), ésta provocará un paso de corriente en alterna logrando mi variac electrónico.
*La pregunta es*: me pueden ayudar con esquemas y/o experiencia acerca de circuitos y/o tipos de componentes adecuados para controlar una carga importante en Vcc?
Adjunto esquema elemental para arrancar el tema (no tomen en cuenta las características de los componentes)
Desde ya Muchas Gracias
Humberto


----------



## radni (Feb 27, 2012)

Si tu idea es ensayo de protecciones magnetotermicas no requerís de semejante manejo de potencia pues simplemente haciendo circular las corrientes nominales ya basta para realizar el ensayo.

Por ejemplo termica de 100Amp.- En general no se requieren mas de 100 a 200 mV para que se active por lo tanto la potencia que necesitas es 100A * .1V =10 W.(descarto la componente reactiva por ser insignificante para el ensayo)

Hace unos cuantos años reparé un equipo Metra de ensayo de medidores de potencia y grande fué mi sorpresa cuando descubrí que para una potencia de 100KWH usaban un transformador de aproximadamente 500W (por el tamaño fisico) con una media espira de pletina de cobre de 25mm x 6mm de la que colgaban la espira de corriente del medidor y un variac de 250 W en el primario para fijar la corriente nominal del secundario medida con un transformador de corriente pasante de clase .1%.
De la misma manera ensayaban la bobina de proteccion magnética que trabajaba con una corriente de cortocircuitos 5 veces la nominal de la llave térmica.
Espero que estos datos te sirvan para encaminar tu proyecto.- Suerte


----------



## powerful (Feb 27, 2012)

HALing tu control es manual, con un pot de 4.7K, ...toda la electrónica la podrias reemplazar por un pot de potencia de 30 A, si nos das mayor información seremos más certeros en el aporte. Tu sistema es un atenuador de voltaje de 220Vac y no sé sabe más , no sabemos si el secundario es reductor o ele


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 27, 2012)

Una forma mas sencilla es usar un trafo que te de unos 12vac con digamos 5a, usas ademas un variac pequeño y con este alimentas el trafo, el secundario lo usas para generar la corriente de tus pruebas directamente, hace algun tiempo hice un equipo asi ademas en el caso de  prueba de tensiones usaba una linea que salia directamente desde el variac, CHAUUUUUUUU


----------



## HALing (Feb 28, 2012)

fdesergio, powerful, radni gracias por responder!

El equipo que quiero hacer pretende reemplazar electrónicamente el tradicional, caro y voluminoso "variac" de 30A (creo que es el pot de 30A del que hablas)
Me dedico a configurar y ensayar protecciones digitales en sistemas de distribución de energía eléctrica (Estaciones transformadoras de 132/33/13.2 kV) reconectadores, protecciones de maxima corriente, diferenciales de trafo, relés de impedancia, etc. El equipo que utilizo tiene que tener la capacidad de inyectar unos 600A (en oportunidades más) con una tensión baja (unos 10V) para ello utilizo un autotrafo regulable (variac) de 30A (6kVA) y un tranformador de 220V a 10V de 5kVA. Es un equipo de "ensayos de corriente primaria"

Adicionalmete, si logro hacer andar esto, puedo fabricar reguladores de inferior potencia para valijas de prueba más chicas para las que ya tengo los trafos pero quiero reemplazar el pesado y voluminoso variac. Una vez que logre hacer la etapa, la que está debajo de los diodos, podré, sin mayores complicaciones, controlar mis equipos con una pc o un sistema automático.
Lo que necesito es hacer la carga con los componentes adecuados, lease transistores de potencia, mosfet o cualquier otro método.

De antemano Muchas Gracias


----------



## J2C (Feb 28, 2012)

HALing

Dado que el valor de la potencia es considerable, no se si el costo de los materiales (en Argentina) para la construcción de un sistema con esta técnica no tendría un valor ó peso mayor que el del Variac, pensando que ya tienes un transformador de 220Vca-30A a 10Vca/600A=6KVA (Costo + Peso). No se le ocurrio a ninguna MultiNacional??  .

Para el conjunto rectificador te sugiero que busques información de los "Pack's IRKD56 ó IRKD91" de International Rectifier, pueden ser de otro proveedor pero lo desconozco. Alguna vez trabaje donde hacian Variadores de Velocidad para Motores de CC y utilizaban conjuntos similares comprados en Argentina. Requieren disipador de aluminio (Costo + Peso).

Para el conjunto de "Resistencia Variable" se debe pensar en Transistores Bipolares (ver P.D.2) con una Tensión Vce0 de más de 600 Vdc, se deberían colocar varios en paralelo al modo del ejemplo teniendo en cuenta la Corriente de Colector y la Potencia que disiparia cada uno, Con respecto a esta ultima se deberia hacerlos trabajar dentro del SOA (Area de Operación Segura) y preveer que no se dañen por "Segunda Ruptura", una vez determinado esto puede exigir una cantidad muy grande de transistores con lo cual la portabilidad (valijas) no seria la esperada. Requieren disipador de aluminio (Costo + Peso).

Volviendo a la potencia y no olvidando la disipación se debe de proveer ventilación forzada. Por otra parte y teniendo en cuenta que todos esos componentes estarian sobre el lado vivo de la línea de 220 Vca deberían estar *MUY BIEN AILADOS*.

No es mi intención ser pesimista, pero seria interesante que realizaras pruebas sobre un interruptor magnetico/termomagnetico con menores valores de potencia, como ejemplo de 10A para conocer la factibilidad de esta técnica. El circuito mostrado en esa página que citaste esta pensado para potencias mucho menores.



Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.1: Entiendo cual seria el uso ya que he trabajado con Equipos de Onda Portadora y de Teleprotección Selectiva, sobre líneas de 13.2KV hasta 500KV, no me olvidare nunca del famoso "Relay de Impedancias" ni del "Arbol de Navidad".


P.D.2: En alguna parte de este honorable Foro hay una fuente de 200 Vcc con regulador implementado con MosFet (que no tienen Segunda Ruptura), no se si podrian adecuar a este uso.


----------



## micropepe (Jun 9, 2013)

Un poco viejito este tema, bueno quisiera saber si alguien lo montó, que me diga si el control de voltaje tiene memoria, es decir, lo ajusto a 50V apago y al encender se coloca en 50v.

Gracias, un saludo.


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 9, 2013)

No se ese proyecto, pero un dimmer comunacho nomás, al volverlo a encender mantiene la salida ajustada, siempre que no muevas el pote.
Tengo hecho así varios y de variada potencia para lámparas de USA y soldadores idem a 110 V.


----------



## oscar7 (Ago 22, 2013)

Se puede suplir un variac por una drive de CA???


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 22, 2013)

oscar7 dijo:


> Se puede suplir un variac por una drive de CA???



Sip             .


----------



## opamp (Ago 22, 2013)

En el variac solo manipulas el voltaje, en el drive de ac lo que se manipula es la frecuencia , y para mantener el torque tiene que variar el v, a menos frecuencia/menos voltaje y viceversa.


----------



## oscar7 (Ago 22, 2013)

La aplicación en la que se encuentra el variac es para calentar unas resistencias la función es mandar 3 diferentes voltajes para acelerar y desacelerar el calentamiento de las resistencias, con esto que  me mencionas entonces un drive de CA  no podria sustituir el variac.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 22, 2013)

Si es *"SOLO"* para una resistencia es más sencillo y económico un *dimmer*


----------



## oscar7 (Ago 22, 2013)

Pero ya viendo la informacion a menos frecuencia menos voltaje y es lo que necesito poder manipular el voltaje y si lo que comenta Fogonazo es cierto pero es algo que no puedo aplicar en esta ocasión ya que tengo que implementar el cambio en una fabrica y necesitan algo que pueda controlarse con 3 diferentes salidas de un plc's y creo que un drive puede funcionar amenos que me equivoque


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 22, 2013)

Entonces éste :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/dimmer-controlado-corriente-continua-11998/


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 22, 2013)

Con este IC aplicado puedes implementar un dimmer, incluso trifásico que se controla mediante una tensión de CC.

*TCA785*


----------



## oscar7 (Ago 22, 2013)

El circuito que comenta DOSMETROS es muy bueno pero tengo la limitan te que en la industria necesitan que todo lo que este implementado en su proceso este certificado.

Entonces si puedo implementar un drive de CA ¿? para lo que requiero hacer


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 22, 2013)

oscar7 dijo:


> El circuito que comenta DOSMETROS es muy bueno pero tengo la limitan te que en la industria necesitan que todo lo que este implementado en su proceso este certificado.
> 
> Entonces si puedo implementar un drive de CA ¿? para lo que requiero hacer



No todos los inversores comerciales admiten regulación de "Solo" tensión.


----------



## oscar7 (Ago 22, 2013)

Entonces para la aplicación que necesito controlar el Drive de CA no resolvería la problemática.
Se que un drive convierte un voltaje de linea a cierta frecuencia a voltaje y frecuencia variable


----------



## fdesergio (Ago 22, 2013)

Bueno podes probar alguno de estos 2 a ver si te parece, chauuuuuuuuu

Yo estuve haciendo uno digital con relevos pero definitivamente no funciono muy bien, por eso abandone al fin el proyecto


----------



## opamp (Ago 22, 2013)

En primer lugar tu no necesitas tres variadores de voltaje , lo que necesitas son tres reguladores de temperatura "CERTIFICADOS"(ya que es tu limitante) y la regulacion de las 03 temperaturas  la controlas mediante el pic que estas implementando.


----------



## oscar7 (Ago 22, 2013)

creo q hay un poco de confusión la idea es poner un drive de CA ya que esta clase de equipos tiene integradas entradas digitales con las cuales se podría configurar 3 voltajes o intensidades diferentes las cuales actuarían sobre las resistencias para calentarlas.

Las señales digitales se encuentran programadas en un plc.

Si la información con la que cuento es correcta en un drive varias la frecuencia pero al hacer esto también se varia el voltaje por lo tanto si con tres señales digitales puedo configurar 3 frecuencias diferentes obtengo tres voltajes de CA diferentes ¿estoy en lo correcto?

Adjunto un documento donde pueden corroborar esta información.


----------



## opamp (Ago 22, 2013)

Tienes razón, pensé que necesitabas que las señales se salida alterna U, V ,W tenían que ser reguladas independientemente ( es decir debían ser diferentes entre ellas). Con 03 señales digitales puedes obtener 08 frecuencias y por lo tanto 08 voltajes.


----------

